# Did Macer Varren have nails implanted?



## Bullitt (Sep 21, 2011)

I was listening to the Garro audio books and was wondering if Macer Varren had the butchers nails? I know from other works the psyker's of the world eaters were not able to have the nails implanted. I did not get the impression that Macer was a psyker. Were there members of the WE that did not have nails? Is this possibly how they choose who to send down to Istvaan III to be culled?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

He should have done, it's just author inconsistency.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> He should have done, it's just author inconsistency.


He did have nails, what do you think the pain implants were?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> He did have nails, what do you think the pain implants were?


I haven't listened to the audio in question, I just assumed they weren't mentioned by what the OP said.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I can lend him my hammer?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I havent listened to any audio books but in Betrayer all the Pykers who had the butchers nails had long died (usually from an incident taking many world eaters out with them), and there was only a few Pykers left, none of which had the nails.


----------

